# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Portuguese Manufacturer Bitcoin Já Launches New Bitcoin ATM

## muh_roads

http://www.coindesk.com/portuguese-f...w-bitcoin-atm/




> *Portuguese Manufacturer Bitcoin Já Launches New Bitcoin ATM*Nermin Hajdarbegovic | Published on October 6, 2014 at 15:38 BST
> 
> 
> Portuguese manufacturer Bitcoin Já launched its first Bitcoin ATM in Lisbon over the weekend
> The company is a brand new name in the world of bitcoin ATMs, so this is not only its first bitcoin machine in Portugal, but also the world.
> The launch of the BJATM1 model took place at the ATMs permanent location, Lisbons @Cinema theatre, on Saturday, 4th October.
> *PayPal support*Bitcoin Já describes its ATM as a versatile, feature rich and highly scalable system. Being a two-way machine, it currently allows users to buy or sell bitcoins for fiat currency.
> However, the company said it is already working on software updates that will enable support for altcoins and PayPal payments, as well as certain types of service payments.
> Bitcoin Já founder Joaquim Lambiza speaking at the launch*FinTech DNA*CoinDesk discussed the launch with Bitcoin Já founder Joaquim Lambiza, who was keen to note that the machine had been extensively tested by his team and some members of Lisbons bitcoin community.
> ...

----------

